# 2011 bikes on the Specialized web-site



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I figured out how to view the on-line Specialized catalog for the 2011 bike range! The trick is to change the "sid" value in the URL from 10Tarmac to 11Tarmac, etc. Prices are not listed and some of the text is out of date (eg. references to Gerolsteiner), but you can see all the frame colors and the specs. Some of the geometry chart data looks bogus to me.

Click on the following links for Tarmac, Roubaix or Allez.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey, thanks. :thumbsup: They're finally offering the framesets with threaded or oversized BB. Nice to have a choice, and it eliminates the confusion. And correct about the geometries... those can't be right for Tarmacs.

A white one might have my name on it. Waiting for more info on the 2011 Felt F1.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

It looks like they've discontinued the modules. You can either buy the Pro frame-set with standard threaded BB or the S-Works frame-set with threaded or OSBB, and buy your cranks separately in either case. The team geometry is not there either, as previously mentioned, so that's quite a reduction in frame/module choices.

Also, the S-Works Roubaix is now 11r, and the Expert/Pro Roubaix are at 10r, so they basically have carbon level parity between the Tarmac and Roubaix line-ups. If you consider that the Zertz are now bolt-on, it seems to me that the Tarmac and Roubaix are much closer in terms of manufacturing than before - essentially they differ in geometry and mold.

The Allez comp frame-set is an interesting proposition. It doesn't have the carbon seat-stays (good!), and comes with a carbon-wrap seat-post (hmm). Thankfully, it is only listed in the white/silver/blue color. If it had come in the red it would be much harder to resist.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> The Allez comp frame-set is an interesting proposition.


Most definitely. Be interesting to see what the price is.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> Most definitely. Be interesting to see what the price is.


MSRP is $550. It would be a very easy way to upgrade my no-brand back-up bike into something special. And the geometry would likely be an exact match to my Tarmac. I'm not going to buy another white bike though.

The new Felt F1 looks very good too. Possibly too nice and too light as an "everyday" bike for me though.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I agree, that Felt looks very good. It appears to be well thought out and executed. I suspect it might do fine as an everyday bike.


----------



## burk (May 5, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks a lot for this.  Been checking everyday for the 2011 update.


----------



## mcnells (Jun 17, 2010)

is there really no 105 groupset on the 2011 allez?


----------



## NJPhil (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks for the link. I can see myself on the white/blue/red Tarmac Comp w/ Rival in the future.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Thanks!*

I checked out the 2011's and depending on the prices the Expert line in both the Roubaix and Tarmac would be where I would look. SL3 with 10r carbon! Anyone with the prices on the 2011 Expert Roubaix and Tarmac? I don't know why I'm even looking as I bought both a Roubaix Expert and Tarmac Pro this year!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

dougrocky123 said:


> I checked out the 2011's and depending on the prices the Expert line in both the Roubaix and Tarmac would be where I would look. SL3 with 10r carbon! Anyone with the prices on the 2011 Expert Roubaix and Tarmac? I don't know why I'm even looking as I bought both a Roubaix Expert and Tarmac Pro this year!


Remember that the use of SL2 and SL3 on this year's non-SWorks bikes is more to do with product marketing than technical innovation. They are reusing the SL2 or SL3 molds, but the carbon and manufacturing process is not the same as the SWorks. My expectation is that the improvements in the 2011 bikes versus what you bought this year are at most incremental, and probably not noticeable to any but the most discerning rider.

The other marketing designation that is odd is the "M2" thrown in with the Apex and Rival bikes. I remember when M2 was a particular Al tubing that Specialized used. I don't know why they felt the need to throw in another unnecessary acronym.

Also interesting that triples have been banished to the very lowest spec of Roubaix only. And no 105 on Allez as already mentioned. It looks like big in-roads for SRAM with Apex.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

I will take one Tarmac Expert in Navy please...


----------



## econprof (Jul 23, 2010)

The Comp Triple is not the very lowest spec Roubaix. The new bottom of the line is the Elite (with the new Apex it is down from last year's $2200 to $1900), with the Comp the next step up. The web site does not list the bikes in order of price.


----------



## BernyMac (Jul 13, 2010)

I second the Allez in Red. Too bad.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

BernyMac said:


> I second the Allez in Red. Too bad.


It is possible that they will add more colours later, or that special ordering at the store will reveal more choices. They are probably testing the waters with the frame-set to see what kind of demand there is for it.

I definitely appreciate their efforts on this - Trek, for example, just wants to sell bikes (including personalized builds), and doesn't cater to the frame-set market at all. I think the Allez would build up into a great crit, road race or back-up bike (rather like a CAAD9 frame if you could buy one). None of the pre-built Allez options come close to the required spec as they are all speced down to low price-points to minimize overlap with the Tarmac range.


----------



## XavierM (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you for the links!! Been searching for weeks now for the 2011 Tarmac line-up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

XavierM said:


> Thank you for the links!! Been searching for weeks now for the 2011 Tarmac line-up!! :thumbsup:


You're welcome. They've probably been there for a while - just needed the right links to find them.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I definitely appreciate their efforts on this


 Me too. Threaded or OSBB, a great frameset for $550, etc. Very nice of Specialized to provide a lot of reasonable options. The Allez frameset is also potentially great as a commuter. Getting a bit tired of my BMC Roadracer commuter, so we'll see.


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> I figured out how to view the on-line Specialized catalog for the 2011 bike range! The trick is to change the "sid" value in the URL from 10Tarmac to 11Tarmac, etc. Prices are not listed and some of the text is out of date (eg. references to Gerolsteiner), but you can see all the frame colors and the specs. Some of the geometry chart data looks bogus to me.
> 
> Click on the following links for Tarmac, Roubaix or Allez.


Thanks for the link bloke. 

I just bought a 2011 Roubaix Elite yesterday and was not sure what other bikes were in the lineup. I think I made a good choice.

Is it just me or does Specialized have a complete graphic desing team this year? These color combos are outstanding!!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

jason07 said:


> Is it just me or does Specialized have a complete graphic desing team this year? These color combos are outstanding!!


They turned out much better than I was expecting - fairly simple and bold designs and colors. I don't particularly like the out-line font on the SL2 and SL3 graphic - looks like an afterthought to me, and doesn't match the other text.

I like the Cancellera frame, but hate the "finger-bang color-way" design on the Contador bike. Not sure about the Schleck frame. These will probably all end up in the hands of collectors anyway.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks so much! Thread of the week! 

Now do I want a Tarmac, a Roubaix, or maybe a CAAD10?


----------



## BernyMac (Jul 13, 2010)

This is outstanding! I've been looking to purchase an Allez frameset. I do hope that they come in other color combinations.


----------



## econprof (Jul 23, 2010)

I noticed that the Roubaix Comp Compact Rival lists the Apex 11-32t cassette, although it refers to it as a Shimano Apex, not SRAM Apex. The rear derailleur must be the mid cage SRAM Rival. Does anyone have the MSRP on this model?


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

the tarmacs look great, very clean, the roubaix's are all ghastly, the white allez looks great


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

I have been looking into a steel road bike and wasn't interested in the red Steel Allez. But for 2011 it comes in black and I am very interested.


----------



## nowayout (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah the black steel Allez looks sick! POst some pics if you get it.


----------



## chuckji (Apr 20, 2008)

Looking at the Tarmac Pro (Sram) - it's spec'd with TRP 870 Equipe brakes. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## trobriand (Apr 2, 2009)

The cams busted on the junk no name brakes on my 2009 Tarmac Elite. I replaced them with TRP 870s and they work great. My friend (bike shop mechanic) suggested them because they were similar to SRAM Force, but cheaper (he uses them too). Worked out great for me, especially since Specialized comped a good portion of the cost.




I'm jealous of the color choices on the Tarmac Expert. I'm planning on ordering a new frame, but I don't like the Carbon scheme for the Tarmac Pro frameset. I don't really dig white bikes either. I prefer black with white as secondary.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

darkest_fugue said:


> the tarmacs look great, very clean, the roubaix's are all ghastly, the white allez looks great


Wow! I agree. I'm glad I bought my Roubaix when I did. I much prefer the understated dark blue with silver highlights, basically two straight forward colors, of my '09 Comp.


----------



## jeffbong (Jan 24, 2010)

my 2011 frameset...i got it 3 weeks ago..


----------



## fritzbox (Mar 11, 2008)

jeffbong said:


> my 2011 frameset...i got it 3 weeks ago..


----------



## jeffbong (Jan 24, 2010)

In the room









Take for a ride


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice bike. I'd almost consider that paint scheme if Contador left Astana. Oh, sorry. Wrong thread.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> Nice bike. I'd almost consider that paint scheme if Contador left Astana. Oh, sorry. Wrong thread.


And that's probably going to happen real soon. However, I'd expect Contador to take his Specialized sponsorship and the bikes with him!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> And that's probably going to happen real soon. However, I'd expect Contador to take his Specialized sponsorship and the bikes with him!


_Ugh_... Contador leaving, I like. Him riding Spec, I do not. And it'll be worse if they're the team sponsor, _a la _team Cervelo.

OMG, I may have to sell my Tarmac!!


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

They took the pics down.

The Roubaix's were indeed ghastly.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

I like them. I may get a black and white Comp Rival.


----------



## BernyMac (Jul 13, 2010)

Velonew stated that Contador announced his departure from Astana and rumor has it that Specialized maybe a title sponsor.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

SL3 Cancellara: http://kamihagi.blog122.fc2.com/blog-entry-1069.html


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Ugh... Contador leaving, I like. Him riding Spec, I do not. And it'll be worse if they're the team sponsor, a la team Cervelo.
> 
> OMG, I may have to sell my Tarmac!!


So I'm guessing you won't be lining up to get your limited edition 'Finger bang!' Toupe saddle?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> So I'm guessing you won't be lining up to get your limited edition 'Finger bang!' Toupe saddle?


That would be a safe assumption, Dr_John.


----------



## nowayout (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, they took them off the site. It says no longer available. That sucks.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

nowayout said:


> Well, they took them off the site. It says no longer available. That sucks.


Sold out already... Look for early 2012 model release :thumbsup:


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

BernyMac said:


> Velonew stated that Contador announced his departure from Astana and rumor has it that Specialized maybe a title sponsor.


Contador will ride for Saxo Bank-SunGard. Specialized will continue as bike sponsor but will not be a title sponsor of the team. 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/contador-to-ride-with-riis-in-2011


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Contador and Schleck on riding for the same team? Fail.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

lactic acidosis said:


> Contador and Schleck on riding for the same team? Fail.


No. Andy won't be there.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/frank-and-andy-schleck-to-leave-saxo-bank


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

[email protected]

Please tell them the roubaix needs a few more paint options.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

t_togh said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Please tell them the roubaix needs a few more paint options.


And just how do you propose we broach the topic?

Dear Specialized, 
Based on speculation, premonitions and a glimpse at your 2011 website that wasn't up for public viewing, we'd like to ask that you add color schemes to your 2011 Roubaix line.

How's zat??


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

Do whatever you want.

One of the other manufacturers a few years back had some awful paint jobs and griping was so bad and sales so slow they added a few more options mid season and sales picked up. They do pay attention to customer feedback and paint is something that is relatively easy to change.


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they'll wait and see how sales go before changing the paint schemes because of a couple random emails


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

roscoe said:


> I'm pretty sure they'll wait and see how sales go before changing the paint schemes because of a couple random emails


I agree. And if history is any indicator, if any changes are warranted they'll wait 6 months after the initial release, allowing some time to guage the market (and their inventory).


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

PJ you are spot on...thats how it goes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

t_togh said:


> PJ you are spot on...thats how it goes.


I saw from your profile that you have a Trek 5200. Get a Tarmac, they come in nicer color schemes than the Roubaix's (and handle better, too).

Let the flaming begin....


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

Went by my LBS today at lunch & looked at 2011 catalog. I have a '10 Roubaix Comp with the Saxo Bank colors. I am not a fan of the 2011 paint schemes. The only one I could handle is the S Works with the black/gray & white lettering on the frame. I was considering upgrading my frame to the Roubaix Pro but will sit tight as long as these paint schemes are in place.

That navy blue Tarmac sure looked nice. Wish I could ride a Tarmac but too agreesive riding position for me, the neck can't take it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mikagsd said:


> Went by my LBS today at lunch & looked at 2011 catalog. I have a '10 Roubaix Comp with the Saxo Bank colors. I am not a fan of the 2011 paint schemes. The only one I could handle is the S Works with the black/gray & white lettering on the frame. I was considering upgrading my frame to the Roubaix Pro but will sit tight as long as these paint schemes are in place.
> 
> That navy blue Tarmac sure looked nice. *Wish I could ride a Tarmac but too agreesive riding position for me, the neck can't take it*.


Here's a thought. If you were considering upgrading just your frame, you could buy a 2011 Tarmac frameset. You have to cut the steerer down, thus have the opportunity to use a taller conical cone and max spacers. It'll still be within Spec's recommendation and (possibly) close to your Roubaix's setup, but that could easily be verified by checking the geo charts for HT length in your size. Even if you were off by a cm or so, that could be easily adjusted with a relatively small change to stem angle.


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

I ride a size 54 bike. I don't know, having ridden a Tarmac previously (it was my first Specialized bike) and how my neck started to feel after the first 25 miles, I would be afraid to do it. 

Plus in all honestly, I'm putting myself out there on this one because I know what the discussion has generally been about Zertz.....I thought it was all marketing hype myself until one section of road I hit riding from Ormond Beach, Fl to Tarpon Spgs, Fl. It was a small stretch, maybe 3/4 of a mile. However, in the 11 people that were riding in my group at the time, I was the only rider who didn't get out of the saddle at all on that stretch of road. Everyone made a comment about and it didn't bother me a bit. Call me crazy or stupid but that one particular section changed my mind about Zertz and how it affects ride. I know, I know, some people are going to think I am an idiot for thinking it helps, but I believe it after that & would not want to lose that with the Tarmac. My neck got jacked up in a high school basketball game in 92.....I threw my body forward to knock the ball away from a fast break, I landed on the floor and slid into the wall behind the basket. When I hit the wall, my head/neck snapped into the wall & its never been the same since.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Specialized have increased the head tube size on the Tarmac in recent years, and they are not as aggressive as they used to be. For example, in size 58cm, in 2006-2007 the head tube was 180mm and from 2008 onwards it is now 205mm. They also introduced separate geometries for standard fit and team fit with the team being closer to the original Tarmac. So you might want to look again, and see what it would take to match the fit of your Roubaix using a Tarmac.

As for Zertz elastomers this is just one of a number of factors affecting ride. The others include tire choice, tire pressure, wheels, geometry, seat/chain-stay design, fork/steerer design, seat-post, wheel-base, saddle, bar-tape, handlebar/stem material ... It is hard to quantify the effect of Zertz alone, but my gut feeling is that it is nowhere near top of the list. I am particularly skeptical about the new 2011 Roubiax frames with bolt-on Zertz.


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

PJ I appreciate your input. I am due a new bike and wanted the more upright roubaix but may go with a tarmac and some spacers. Those bikes rock!


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

ukbloke--the first spec'd I ever had was an 08 Tarmac Elite. According to the archives, the HT length was 145 on the 54 model that I rode. The Roubaix is 165 and its a big difference for me. I do want to move to a 25 rear tire....however, I can't find one in blue/black. Conti makes one but not available in the states. 

I'm not sure why the Zertz are now bolt on vs being an integrated part of the frame like my 2010 model. Would love to hear why that part changed. I love love love the blue/white S-Works Tarmac. That was my favorite color scheme out of all the 2011 models I saw. If the Roubaix was available in that color scheme, I would be all over that.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

mikagsd said:


> I'm not sure why the Zertz are now bolt on vs being an integrated part of the frame like my 2010 model. Would love to hear why that part changed.


The new Zertz was discussed here. It is a somewhat entertaining read, though perhaps with hindsight I was guilty of a bit too much derision.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mikagsd said:


> I ride a size 54 bike. I don't know, having ridden a Tarmac previously (it was my first Specialized bike) and how my neck started to feel after the first 25 miles, I would be afraid to do it.
> 
> Plus in all honestly, I'm putting myself out there on this one because I know what the discussion has generally been about Zertz.....I thought it was all marketing hype myself until one section of road I hit riding from Ormond Beach, Fl to Tarpon Spgs, Fl. It was a small stretch, maybe 3/4 of a mile. However, in the 11 people that were riding in my group at the time, I was the only rider who didn't get out of the saddle at all on that stretch of road. Everyone made a comment about and it didn't bother me a bit. Call me crazy or stupid but that one particular section changed my mind about Zertz and how it affects ride. I know, I know, some people are going to think I am an idiot for thinking it helps, but I believe it after that & would not want to lose that with the Tarmac. My neck got jacked up in a high school basketball game in 92.....I threw my body forward to knock the ball away from a fast break, I landed on the floor and slid into the wall behind the basket. When I hit the wall, my head/neck snapped into the wall & its never been the same since.


It doesn't really matter _why _the Roubaix works for you, but it's pretty clear from what you offered that it does. Also, given what you stated in your other post re: your '08 Tarmac Elite, what I posted about building up a Tarmac frameset won't work, because the '08 Elites used 20mm conical cones with 20mm's of spacers, so without resorting to flipped stems you're maxed out.

I say don't fix what ain't broke. Stay with the Roubaix.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

t_togh said:


> PJ I appreciate your input. I am due a new bike and wanted the more upright roubaix but may go with a tarmac and some spacers. Those bikes rock!


If you're sensitive to saddle to bar drop, keep an eye on what's OEM'd on the different models. From what I can tell, except for the lower end Elite and Comp, the 2011 Tarmac's use a short conical spacer and 20mm's of spacers, totaling 28mm's. The aforementioned models use a 20mm cone, so they max out at 40mm's.

Of course, there's always flipped/ adjustable stems, but some roadies frown upon such 'drasitic measures'.


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

The other thing I have noticed on the '11s is the writing of SPECIALIZED.....on the higher end models, they have written in larger letters as they have done the last several years. Expert, Comp, Elite they have written it small. 

Just one of those stupid aesthetic things for me I guess. Just saw a pic on one of the threads, guy got the 11 Tarmac SL3 in white/blue. Oh. My. Gosh.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like Specialized shut those links down, they are all showing bike not available now.


----------



## BernyMac (Jul 13, 2010)

Has anyone bought a 2011 Specialized Allez frameset only, yet?


----------



## red_lantern (Aug 8, 2010)

Just put down a deposit on a 2011 Roubaix Comp (and no, I'm not crazy about either color choice). Would've been OK with a 2010 but they had only 58's and I think I need a 61. The weird thing is, when I stumbled across the web site w/ the '11 bike the Geometry tab was all in "M-L-XL" and the geometries seemed to bear no relationship to the '10s. Am I nuts?

As for the Zertz bolt-ons, many years ago I had Rossi 4SK skis with the glue-on dampeners, so either I'm a believer or I just haven't learned...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

red_lantern said:


> Just put down a deposit on a 2011 Roubaix Comp (and no, I'm not crazy about either color choice). Would've been OK with a 2010 but they had only 58's and I think I need a 61. The weird thing is, *when I stumbled across the web site w/ the '11 bike the Geometry tab was all in "M-L-XL" and the geometries seemed to bear no relationship to the '10s. Am I nuts?*
> 
> As for the Zertz bolt-ons, many years ago I had Rossi 4SK skis with the glue-on dampeners, so either I'm a believer or I just haven't learned...


That website was clearly a work in progress, so I wouldn't give a thought to those geo numbers. IIRC, on the Tarmac's the HT lengths were listed at 100mm's across the board, and that would never happen. 

Congrats on the new bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## christopjc (Jul 30, 2010)

Rather than wait until October for a new Roubaix - and have to deal with those colors - I just purchased a Saxo bank 2010 S-works for a nice discount. The only 11 frame I would have considered was the grey/white pro.

I went through the same process of considering making a Tarmac's more upright but in the end it's more than just the a spacer change. 

The Zertz may or may not add more vibration resistance/compliance, but the frame design certainly does. The Tarmac SL3 I rode was amazingly stiff, but it would have me in the chiropractors office a lot!


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

Christop, I am glad to hear I am not the only one disgusted by the Color schemes on the Roubaix. 

I am probably going with a Gary Fisher, Cervelo RS, or Cannondale Synapse. Aesthetics matters when you are spending North of 3k.


----------



## Student Driver (Jan 10, 2008)

t_togh said:


> Christop, I am glad to hear I am not the only one disgusted by the Color schemes on the Roubaix.
> 
> I am probably going with a Gary Fisher, Cervelo RS, or Cannondale Synapse. Aesthetics matters when you are spending North of 3k.


I wasn't all that horrified by the colors (or at least nowhere near as much as the people here), and I ordered a 2011 Roubaix Expert (58) in blue and white. I wanted the orange and white of the Pro, but at 260lbs I was a bit nervous with the cranks and the handlebar in carbon. In a few months I'll be back down to 230 or so anyway, but I didn't want to risk it, particularly with that cost difference.

In my case, I find that fit and comfort are far more important than color selection. I love the 2010 Roubaix Expert I've rented (and I now borrow until my new one comes in) and Specialized geometry in general seems to suit me quite well.


----------



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

jeffbong said:


> In the room
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you carry a lunch in that saddle bag?


----------



## red_lantern (Aug 8, 2010)

What do you think of the seat? A lot of the reviews seem to pick this as their biggest complaint.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I picked up the new Roubaix Elite Apex last week and it's awesome. I test road the Tarmac, Madone, and Roubaix frame geometry's and liked the Roubaix the best. I also liked the way the Rival shifted compared to Shimano. Went on a whim since I didn't get to try the new Apex, but I'm extremly happy with it. The compact has more than enough range with the Apex and the shifts are very close to the Rival... I can't really tell the difference to be honest. It saved me a lot of money going with the 2011 Apex compared to the 2010 Comp Rival.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

*Color Gripe*

Guess it's time for my color whine. Checked out the dealer catalog and some of their first 2011s over the weekend. Overall I think the bikes look much better in the flesh. 

My complaint is that I really like the Matte Black/Red Tarmac Comp but want to try SRAM on my next bike. Looks like they only do 105 with this color scheme and only white with Rival. I've never had a white bike before so I guess I could try it.

I'm thinking about dipping down the Elite Apex model but can't figure out if its Gloss Black or Matte Black. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## sage1 (Dec 31, 2005)

If you're asking about the white/black Elite w/gold lettering the black is a matte finish. It looks pretty good.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

*carbon fiber matte finish*

It's not really black, it's more of a matte finish carbon fiber. Looks cool. I'm happy with the finish and the paint. Everyone thinks it looks awesome.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## XavierM (Jul 30, 2010)

BluesDawg said:


>


x2!!! LMAO


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

*2011 Roubaix Elite Apex*

Here's a pic...not the greatests since the white is washed out from the sun.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

_I like!!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice. Looks better than the pic in the dealer catalog.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

I was actually asking about the Tarmac Elite w Apex but I do like your Roubaix!


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Does anyone have either the 2011 Roubaix or Tarmac Comp yet? I am curious about the Fulcrum Racing 6 wheels. These are either a new model or an OEM only model, so there is no way to see the specs on Fulcrum's website. I wonder if the freehub pawls are as obnoxiously loud as the Fulcrum Racing 5 wheels that were on some Specialized bikes in 2008.


----------



## red_lantern (Aug 8, 2010)

BluesDawg said:


> Does anyone have either the 2011 Roubaix or Tarmac Comp yet? I am curious about the Fulcrum Racing 6 wheels. These are either a new model or an OEM only model, so there is no way to see the specs on Fulcrum's website.


'11 Roubaix Comp should be in this week. I too am curious about the Fulcrums. I was considering upgrading from the Aksiums that are on the '10 Roubaix Comp to the Ksyriums, but had to move to the '11 bike for size reasons. The salesperson pointed that out to me about the fulcrums and so I have no idea. 

There are a few forums out there on just that question (search "fulcrum 6"). The most reasonable conclusion I saw noted that the 7s seem to be on the way out and maybe the six is the replacement (lower numbers are higher end models, 0 is top I think) as there is already a 5 in the lineup.

I'll let you know -can't wait!


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

According to the articles, the S-Works SL3 Roubaix was a ground up rebuild that they called "Game Changing" with substantial rear stay flex (vertical). I ride over crappy roads so it's just the thing I was looking for. I was also looking at the Scott CR1 for the same reason. 

Someone mentioned earlier in the thread that SL3 was more of a marketing term now but does anyone know how many of these ground up redesign features are in the lower down models (pro, elite etc.) ? I don't need the stiffest thing on the planet but hopefully the SL3's aren't just last years bikes in new paint.


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

BenH said:


> According to the articles, the S-Works SL3 Roubaix was a ground up rebuild that they called "Game Changing" with substantial rear stay flex (vertical). I ride over crappy roads so it's just the thing I was looking for. I was also looking at the Scott CR1 for the same reason.
> 
> Someone mentioned earlier in the thread that SL3 was more of a marketing term now but does anyone know how many of these ground up redesign features are in the lower down models (pro, elite etc.) ? I don't need the stiffest thing on the planet but hopefully the SL3's aren't just last years bikes in new paint.


all the new sl3 roubaix ride quality is the same, it is the weight that was different. at least that was what we were told at dealer event.

the vertical compliance in an sl3 rear end is the same amount as if you stack 4 american quarters on top of each other. the sl2 had 3 quarters of vertical compliance


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a Carbon/Red S-Works Tarmac SL2 and am thinking of getting a 2011 Roubaix Pro to go with or replace it. I must be the only one out here kinda digs the orange, I guess. That's ok. More for me!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pdainsworth said:


> I have a Carbon/Red S-Works Tarmac SL2 and am thinking of getting a 2011 Roubaix Pro to go with or replace it. * I must be the only one out here kinda digs the orange*, I guess. That's ok. More for me!


No, there's two of us.  
View attachment 208242


----------



## Student Driver (Jan 10, 2008)

BenH said:


> According to the articles, the S-Works SL3 Roubaix was a ground up rebuild that they called "Game Changing" with substantial rear stay flex (vertical). I ride over crappy roads so it's just the thing I was looking for. I was also looking at the Scott CR1 for the same reason.
> 
> Someone mentioned earlier in the thread that SL3 was more of a marketing term now but does anyone know how many of these ground up redesign features are in the lower down models (pro, elite etc.) ? I don't need the stiffest thing on the planet but hopefully the SL3's aren't just last years bikes in new paint.


My shop guy told me that the SL3 is the same carbon from the S-Works down to the Pro and Expert, however the S-Works has carbon BB holder and dropouts, while the Pro has alloy dropouts and the Expert has alloy BB holder and dropouts. They used different designators for the configurations, but the carbon material and layup are the same among them. I ordered an Expert, but I'm waiting to see a Pro just to see the difference in BB area (I doubt I'll see an S-Works Roubaix SL3 in my LBS).


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

What? The rear end of my SL2 is only worth 75 cents, I got robbed! Seriously, are you talking stiffness... the SL3 is 25% stiffer than the SL2? I'm confused.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Student Driver said:


> My shop guy told me that the SL3 is the same carbon from the S-Works down to the Pro and Expert, however the S-Works has carbon BB holder and dropouts, while the Pro has alloy dropouts and the Expert has alloy BB holder and dropouts. They used different designators for the configurations, but the carbon material and layup are the same among them. I ordered an Expert, but I'm waiting to see a Pro just to see the difference in BB area (I doubt I'll see an S-Works Roubaix SL3 in my LBS).


I think your shop guy has confused a few things. For Tarmac and Roubaix in the 2011 range, the S-Works are 11r carbon while the Pro and Expert are 10r carbon. These are all designated SL-3 frames which evidently means that they use the same moulds. The information about the BB and dropouts seems plausible, and is more about saving a few grammes of weight than anything else. I'm not sure if the Pro has the "carbon BB holder" though, I think that's the OS/BB90 BB that is now specific to the S-Works only. I think that the Expert and Pro frames are probably identical, and in many ways the Expert is the sweet-spot of both ranges in terms of price/performance. Beyond the Expert you are paying significantly more money for reduced weight and incrementally improved performance.

As for SL3 (and SL2) being more of a marketing term, that was my opinion and I guess we'll have to wait until someone compares the 2010 and 2011 frames to see how significant a change the new moulds are. The one thing that is clear to me is that the S-Works frames continue to be significantly differentiated from the non-S-Works frames, despite the common SL3 branding. The carbon level, lay-up, manufacturing process, and pricing continues with the long-standing position that S-Works is the premium, pro-quality range. Sure, some of it trickles down over time, but the S-Works always has to be a step or two ahead.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> I think your shop guy has confused a few things. For Tarmac and Roubaix in the 2011 range, the S-Works are 11r carbon .


i am not sure the Roubaix is 11r for 2011 as i seem to recall the bike shop catalog i saw the other day with the 2011 s-works listed it as 10r

that 'early release' web information had conflicting information as i recall it was 10r in one place and 11r in another

of course my memory could be a little fuzzy......


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

purdyd said:


> i am not sure the Roubaix is 11r for 2011 as i seem to recall the bike shop catalog i saw the other day with the 2011 s-works listed it as 10r


It was 11r on the "leaked" Specialized web-site. You can see this in the google cache here.


----------



## Student Driver (Jan 10, 2008)

Looking at the Roubaix Pro frame, it clearly has an alloy BB carrier of some sort vs. the carbon unit of the OSBB frame. So that doesn't make any sense either. It's also showing 10r for the Pro and Expert. So maybe the Pro and Expert are simply the same either way, with the S-Works getting the carbon BB-holder/carrier/whatever treatment. It looks like it's all guesses until the release anyway, and I'm sure mine will be badass anyway. 

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...sl3&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a

OK, it appears that the regular BB version of the S-Works Roubaix SL3 frameset also has the alloy center in the BB area. So just the OSBB is carbon, at least in these pics.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...roubaix+sl3+frameset&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> It was 11r on the "leaked" Specialized web-site. You can see this in the google cache here.


click on the technical specs and it says 10r

S-Works Roubaix FACT 10r carbon, FACT IS construction, Cobra 1 1/8 - 1 3/8" head tube, compact race design w/ Zertz inserts, internal cable routing, carbon OSBB


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

purdyd said:


> click on the technical specs and it says 10r


Thanks. The other data point I have is that Tyler (editor at bikerumor.com) says:



> The S-Works Roubaix SL3 does get the new FACT IS 11R carbon.


I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Student Driver said:


> Looking at the Roubaix Pro frame, it clearly has an alloy BB carrier of some sort vs. the carbon unit of the OSBB frame. So that doesn't make any sense either.


It has to be like that really. The Expert/Pro uses standard Shimano/SRAM bottom brackets, so they have to be alloy so that you can screw in the external BB cups. The OSBB has press-fit BB bearings so the carrier doesn't have to be alloy.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

I clipped this from the article. Anyone know if these features made it down the line ?
>>> Bicycling clip below

Zertz inserts are now mechanically fastened to the stays. The increased tension of pressing them into the frame provides greater consistency and improved durability across the board. A new stay molding with one bladder per leg was also developed for a higher level of compliance. The stays have a new 3D shape which hourglasses from the dropouts to the seat tube to further enhance compliance while adding additional side-to-side stability. Since compliance seems the opposite of high performance, overall stiffness had to be addressed even further. Specialized did this by using the same one-piece top tube/head tube/down tube mold as the Tarmac SL3, its top of the line race road bike. The "Cobra" has a dramatically wide and thin top tube. At the head tube-top tube junction, the top tube is actually wider than the headtube's circumference. This eliminates flex in the joint and eradicates the need for additional material or internal bridges. Specialized also has a proprietary bearing size that's less than 1 1/2" (too stiff) and more than 1 1/8 (not stiff enough.) The lower bearing is raised above the fork crown for better fiber alignment and increased strength in the fork.

Another focal point on the Roubaix SL3 is power transfer. Specialized went with a one-piece, oversized bottom bracket shell and chainstays.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

Found this at BikeRadar:

The SL3 frame design will be used in the 2011 Roubaix Pro and Expert models, while last year's SL2 design will trickle down to the 2011 Roubaix Comp and Elite frames. 

- So perhaps Pro and Expert get some/all of the new features. Seems like the hourglass stays have got to be the big compliance features. I care less about which carbon# myself.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

BenH said:


> - So perhaps Pro and Expert get some/all of the new features. Seems like the hourglass stays have got to be the big compliance features. I care less about which carbon# myself.


The pictures of the Roubaix Expert and the Pro show that they got the internal cable routing "feature" like the S-Works, so it does look like all the SL3 bikes got these new moulds.

The thing that bugs me about the hand-me-done SL2 and SL3 marketing names is when you try to position the previous top-of-the-line S-Works SL2 frame in the new hierarchy (both for Tarmac and Roubaix). The naming convention would lead you to compare with the lower end new 2011 SL2 models. I can't see them being even close to comparable. IMHO I think these previous S-Works SL2 frames probably slot in above the new 2011 SL3 Expert/Pro, but below the 2011 S-Works SL3. They might be comparable to the SL3 Expert/Pro if their new design features really amount to something, but I'm not yet convinced. We'll have to wait for some real-world test rides and comparisons to see.


----------



## burk (May 5, 2010)

*Some 2011 bikes again available for view at Specialized*

The Specialized website now shows some of the 2011 line  
http://www.specialized.com/ja/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=51623&menuItemId=14116


----------



## econprof (Jul 23, 2010)

I think that a handful of early bikes have been on the english language version of the Japanese site for quite some time now.


----------



## red_lantern (Aug 8, 2010)

econprof said:


> I think that a handful of early bikes have been on the english language version of the Japanese site for quite some time now.


Yeah, not all of the models are there but that's where the fulcrum info for the comp and the confusing geometry data came from. I asked the bike shop guy about that and he said he thought they were moving towards the S-M-L-XL system. He said the "61" size would be like an XXL, neither of which are on the geometry tab, so who knows.

You can see the zoom pics of the red/white and white/black color scheme on that model which everyone seems to love..


----------



## shibui (Apr 8, 2010)

The bike looks great. Any chance you could post a few more pics? This is the color scheme I am thinking about ordering but my LBS probably will not have the bikes in until next year so it's nice to see what it looks like before ordering.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

red_lantern said:


> Yeah, not all of the models are there but that's where the fulcrum info for the comp and the confusing geometry data came from. I asked the bike shop guy about that and he said he thought they were moving towards the S-M-L-XL system. He said the "61" size would be like an XXL, neither of which are on the geometry tab, so who knows.


Specialized have been sizing using both the frame size in cm (virtual/effective seat tube length) and the letter scheme for a while. The letters are on stickers on the bikes - maybe they will become more prominent this year. As you say the 61 is an XXL, 58 is an XL, and it goes down from there. There might be an "ML" between the L and the M and there's an XS at the bottom. Occasionally there is a 64 size (eg. some Roubaix's from a couple of model years ago), and they are presumably XXXL!


----------



## red_lantern (Aug 8, 2010)

I can see that on the sticker on my bike, and also noticed it on some older bikes on this thread. I was specifically referring to the geo/sizing chart on the english version of the japanese region website- that may be how they've been listing them there for a while. Also, as the LBS guys pointed out, they prob don't sell a lot of XXL frames in Japan.

BTW- I wasn't able to do the SID trick w/'11 -maybe they took it down?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

red_lantern said:


> BTW- I wasn't able to do the SID trick w/'11 -maybe they took it down?


Yes, they took them all down. They probably noticed the hits on the pages in their server logs, and may even have used the referrer tags to come over here and read our thread! Somebody else posted that the official launch date for the 2011 bikes on the Specialized web site is September 1st.


----------



## red_lantern (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry for redundant post about the link. I sometimes get lost in the thread order and date-especially when the post is from someone at the beginning and end of the thread (rookie!) I'm traveling w/o the bike and have nothing better to do!

Should be moot in two weeks.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's my 2011 Elite Apex. I've had it for 2 weeks now and I've enjoyed 150 miles on it so far... first road bike... no idea why it took me so long to get on the road. The Apex shifting is awesome and the geometry is very comfortable.


----------



## nowayout (Jul 31, 2010)

Heres my new 11 Allez Apex


----------



## kapitan (Aug 14, 2010)

*2011 Roubaix Elite Apex vs. 2010 Roubaix Comp compact 105*

Hi there folks, just wanted to get the opinion of some of the more experienced riders here... the *2010 Roubaix Comp compact* with full shimano 105 gruppo is already on sale with a price difference of $300 to that of the 2011 Roubaix Elite Apex. If one had the budget, do you think the 2010 Roubaix Comp is more worthy to buy considering the better wheelset and crank? Thanks!


----------



## econprof (Jul 23, 2010)

Gregg's Cycles in Seattle shows the Roubaix Elite Apex at $1800 and the Roubaix Comp compact at $2300. I think list prices are close to $2000 and $2600, respectively. To get the $300 difference, was your Elite price higher or Comp price lower? 

Edit: Oops! You were comparing the 2010 Comp to 2011 Apex. Sorry for the confusion.

FWIW, after riding an Elite Apex at my LBS I ordered a Comp. I was just not crazy about the SRAM Apex front shifter/derailleur action and love the Shimano Ultegra, which the new 105 is supposed to emulate.


----------



## kapitan (Aug 14, 2010)

Mike's Bikes in NorCal offers the 2010 Roubaix Comp triple for $2000. I went to my LBS and they were willing to match the price for a 2010 Roubaix Comp Compact, thus I was thinking if the $300usd extra (Mike's sells the Elite Apex at $1700) was worth it.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

kapitan said:


> Mike's Bikes in NorCal offers the 2010 Roubaix Comp triple for $2000. I went to my LBS and they were willing to match the price for a 2010 Roubaix Comp Compact, thus I was thinking if the $300usd extra (Mike's sells the Elite Apex at $1700) was worth it.


What will he take for the 2011 Comp?


----------



## kapitan (Aug 14, 2010)

the 2011 Roubaix Comp is on sale for $2150... it has an upgraded frame (carbon 8r) and fulcrum racing 6 wheelset


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

*My 2011 s-works tarmac SL3...*

I picked this up last Monday. Plan on putting Campy Super Rec, with Chorus shifters & FD on it. I "had" to go with Chorus on those 2 items 'cause when we called the campy they were out of 2010 SR shifters & FD. But threw in an extra chain and a Forest 11 speed super link, plus lowered the price of the group for my "trouble".

http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/Specialized/6803?$Large$


----------



## red_lantern (Aug 8, 2010)

On the East coast, my LBS had the 2010 Roubaix Comp listed @ $2400 minus a 10% discount now that 2011's are available ($2160 I think). The 2011 comp went for $2300, same in compact, triple, or Rival set-up. Looks like you've got better prices overall.

As far as Apex vs. 105 vs. Rival, etc. I am no expert. I think you should try to ride both if possible and see which you like as a few bucks won't matter much long term if you don't like your choice.

The 8r frame should be a step up theoretically from the 7r. Fulcrum 6 vs Mavik Aksiums is probably another personal preference thing


----------



## Tarmacdaddy (Aug 20, 2010)

*Japan Bike shop site 2011 models*

I saw this site and thought i'd post it. It doesn't show the whole line but at least it's fun to check out until the specialized site updates for 2011.

http://www.81496.com/jouhou/road/specialized2011/specialized.html


----------



## SeattleRider (Jun 17, 2009)

I think that your assessment here is very astute. I too will be interested to read some tests and reviews of these new bikes. i have the 2010 expert and love it. is my bike's frame now comparable to a 2011 top of the line SL2? I don't know. Guy in my LBS told me that there is little difference b/w 2011 expert ride quality and 2010 expert ride.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

eekase said:


> I picked this up last Monday. Plan on putting Campy Super Rec, with Chorus shifters & FD on it. I "had" to go with Chorus on those 2 items 'cause when we called the campy they were out of 2010 SR shifters & FD. But threw in an extra chain and a Forest 11 speed super link, plus lowered the price of the group for my "trouble".
> 
> http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/Specialized/6803?$Large$


SWEET!!!

I've got one of those (same color) coming in the BB30 version. Supposedly not available for a while yet.

Be sure to post a pic when you get it all built up!

Cheers!


----------



## kapitan (Aug 14, 2010)

2011 bikes are now up in the US Specialized site


----------



## Tagez (Jun 14, 2010)

2011 are on the specialized website!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

FWIW, the 2011 S-Works Roubaix does have the 11r carbon.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

I ordered a Pro Frameset. Wish they offered the OSBB option there but the extra $$ were hard to justify for the s-works.

Anyone think there's a worthwhile difference (an $700-$900 worthwhile difference) on the S-Works frame ? I'm 160lb and not a power monster. I know the S-Works is a little lighter. I plan to put Force on it with some Dura-Ace wheels. I guess I could get Ultegra wheels and the S-works frame for about the same price difference.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Go with the better wheels for sure. I doubt you'd be able to tell the difference in the frames unless, of course, you hung it on a scale. Should be plenty light and stiff.

Enjoy!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

BenH said:


> Anyone think there's a worthwhile difference (an $700-$900 worthwhile difference) on the S-Works frame ?


Yes. This has been discussed back and forth on this forum for the last 2-3 years! I think there is definitely a worthwhile difference stepping up to the S-Works frame, and $700-$900 is a very reasonable price increment. The weight/performance argument is even stronger now than for the previous SL2 S-Works, and the price delta is a little narrower than in previous years. The OSBB is another distinguishing factor if that is what you want, though now you can't get the team geo.

However, if you don't have the money, you don't have the money. It is tough to compromise the rest of the build just to get the frame (though some would argue that you should). In my case I went with the 2009 Tarmac Pro SL frameset, ... and the DuraAce 7850SL wheels and 2 years later I am still very happy with my bike. I always have an upgrade path for when I make my millions!


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Hmmm, no Rival crank on the Roubaix Comp Rival. S350 instead. Oh well, That will make it easier to pick my first upgrade.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

*Roubaix SL3 - S-Works vs Pro*

I did search a few threads (granted they can be awkward to find) but most were apples/oranges like SL2 S-Works vs Pro (non SL2). For 2011 both are SL3 so supposedly have the same core features and construction. Of course there's Fact 11 on the S-Works but I'm not sure besides the lighter stiffer carbon, what the other diffs are. The Fact 10 on the Pro used to be S-Works worthy.

If I were a bit more patient of course I could wait till these bikes were available to ride but I bit on the pre-season sale thing.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

BenH said:


> I did search a few threads (granted they can be awkward to find) but most were apples/oranges like SL2 S-Works vs Pro (non SL2).


That's true. My comment was on the general question as to whether the SWorks frame is worth the upgrade over the highest-spec non-SWorks frame.

I think it is a little soon for rider feedback on these forums on the specific comparison for 2011. A few have just got their SL3 SWorks bikes, and they will tell you that it is the best frame they have ever ridden. The Pro/Expert SL3 bikes and Pro SL3 frame-set don't seem to be as available yet, and not many have ridden both those and the SWorks to give a back-to-back comparison. I'm curious as to whether the 2011 Pro SL3 frame-set is meaningfully different to the previous generation 2009/2010 Pro SL frame-set. My suspicion is that the changes are very incremental.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

*Incremental Differences*

Yeah, I have to say I bit on the "Quantum Leap" review Bicycling magazine did so I'm hoping of course the SL3 really is a "Quantum Leap" but year to year, quantum leaps are rare. Since I haven't tried a 2010 bike, I guess I'll be in ignorant hopefully bliss.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

BenH said:


> Yeah, I have to say I bit on the "Quantum Leap" review Bicycling magazine did so I'm hoping of course the SL3 really is a "Quantum Leap" but year to year, quantum leaps are rare. Since I haven't tried a 2010 bike, I guess I'll be in ignorant hopefully bliss.


Well, strictly speaking a "Quantum Leap" is a change between two discrete states but it is not necessarily a large one!

I can see the SWorks SL3 (2011 or 2010) being reasonably described a "quantum leap" over the SWorks SL2 (2009). The jury is out on the Pro/Expert SL3 (2011) versus the Pro/Expert/Pro SL (2010).

I'm sure you will be happy with your bike. I went with the 2009 Pro SL frame-set and 2 years later I'm very happy with how it turned out, and in no rush to upgrade anything. All of this talk of carbon level and manufacturing techniques is all moot when you are out on a ride. I can't think of one time where I've even been close to thinking "[email protected], this 10r carbon is really slowing me down today. I should have gone with the 11r"!

The other thing is that if you did go with the SWorks, then you really should be getting Red, the DuraAce wheels, and all the other high-end components otherwise that 100-200g that you saved on the frame will easily be thrown away (and probably more).


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

BluesDawg said:


> Hmmm, no Rival crank on the Roubaix Comp Rival. S350 instead. Oh well, That will make it easier to pick my first upgrade.


I don't why they couldn't have done it right and put a Rival crank on there. I really like Spesh bikes but they seem to dumb down their component specs on some of their bikes. 

The SRAM cranks on the Elite level Roubaix/Tarmac look downright nasty in person. The improved Allez frame gets the heavy alu steer tube fork.:mad2: 

I prefer Spesh frames to Giant, CDale, Scott, etc but those companies seem to do a better job of specs across their lines. 

Oh well, way off topic, rant off...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

crumjack said:


> I don't why they couldn't have done it right and put a Rival crank on there. I really like Spesh bikes but they seem to dumb down their component specs on some of their bikes.
> 
> The SRAM cranks on the Elite level Roubaix/Tarmac look downright nasty in person. The improved Allez frame gets the heavy alu steer tube fork.:mad2:
> 
> ...


I see it differently. Considering this years Tarmac Elite is the Expert frameset of a couple of years ago, it's an amazing frameset at a (discounted) sub 2k price. Components are routinely replaced/ upgraded, so while a lower end crankset isn't ideal, I'd rather replace IT in a relatively short time span than have a lesser quality frameset for years to come. 

Everything's built to a pricepoint, so IMO Giant, Scott, C'dale... aren't giving anyone more value, their just shuffling where the costs are curbed.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

I agree to an extent but it seems the other brands cut corners on things like saddles, posts, etc. Components that are more likely to be replaced right away. Everyone of the guys mentioned is selling what was their top of the line frameset from a few years ago at $2k pricepoint complete.

Spesh does deserve credit in speccing Apex which the other brands seem to have ignored and definitely do a better job than so-called italian "budget" builds (Pinarello, etc).

As I said, just another pointless internet ramble. They are all nice, fun to ride, and its hard to go wrong these days...


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

I absolutely love the carbon black/blue color scheme of the SL3 Pro frameset. That is basically the color scheme I was wishing for when I bought my S-Works SL3 earlier this year. Oh well...

I'm very happy to see them make the Allez frameset only option. My shop has already ordered one for me. It's on backorder but is scheduled to be available for shipping in about 4 weeks. I'll be building it up with a Rival gruppo to make it a crit bike. I've just started in the racing scene and can't bring myself to race my SL3 with some of the crazy and plain stupid acting riders I'm seeing in some of the road races and crits. 

I think Speshy has done a really good job this year with their offerings. I'm jealous they now offer the OSBB frameset as opposed to forcing you to buy the module like they did with the 2010 S-Works. Looks like I've a good reason to buy another S-works bike in a couple years if they keep up this sort of stuff...


----------



## neverfree (Sep 17, 2010)

eekase said:


> I picked this up last Monday. Plan on putting Campy Super Rec, with Chorus shifters & FD on it. I "had" to go with Chorus on those 2 items 'cause when we called the campy they were out of 2010 SR shifters & FD. But threw in an extra chain and a Forest 11 speed super link, plus lowered the price of the group for my "trouble".
> 
> http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/Specialized/6803?$Large$


Any pics of this complete? How are the Stingers for clearance?


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

neverfree said:


> Any pics of this complete? How are the Stingers for clearance?


Yep, I know, I should've posted some pics sooner. It's hard to get this bike to stand still, it wants to go! 

Plenty of clearance for my Hed Stingers with Vittoria 23mm tubulars mounted.

As shown, without the seat bag, but with pedals and cages, it weighs 15.4 lbs., size 58.


----------

